# Power Max 1128 OE?



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking at one for $450...thoughts?


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd grab that in a heartbeat for that price. Looks mint.
Go get it bud.


----------



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks for the encouraging words. 

Is there a significant difference between 1128 OE and OXE as far as real world performance?

I see some spots here..is this concerning at all?


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's a good read about the difference in what the letters mean with toros.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=133713&share_fid=1423955&share_type=t

Also, are you talking about the black spot on the muffler?
I wouldn't worry about some discoloration from being heated and cooled. 
Or is something baked on it like oil? Kinda hard to tell in the picture.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quit over-analyzing, and buy it - before someone else does, and you regret it. It is in great shape.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* The Muffler has Oxidized from use over the years. IT MEANS NOTHING!!!!!!*


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I over analysed the buying of a coal stoker boiler and I made mistake of buying the bad one 3 years ago.

1. crap service from boiler builder
2. crap service even after offering to put them up in a hotel as they never wanted to come up here.
3. no service from local dealer who gave me a dirty look after returning bad parts
4. screwed over by plumber when a 2 day job turned into a 5 day job


The other boiler was a bit more expensive and had fewer plumbing connections and would have been fully operational in 3 days time.

I have learned my lesson as I could have left my 33 year old oil boiler in place and not scrapped it with the intent of buying a dual fuel coal stoker. 


The moral of the story is buy this Toro before anyone else gets it, or at least run over there with a check for the deposit to hold it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DO IT QUICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You will be able to get parts and service locally!!


----------



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

Does the OE lack power steering of the OXE? Is it difficult to maneuver? I need to parallel park it inside of a shed.



> "Freewheel Steering - Makes the Toro 1128OE one of the easiest to handle Snowblowers"


FYI I've decided to purchase both the 828 OXE for $350 and 1128 OE for $450. Thank you all!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

That is a good choice as the spare parts are available and you will have a primary and a back up machine to use on the "END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER". 

Take them both to the dealer for service and repair and you will be in good shape. Just remember to shut the fuel off and starve the fuel system of fuel by running them dry or draining the fuel bowls on both machines AFTER YOU SHUT THE FUEL VALVES OFF before you store them.

I would check with the local Toro dealer you will be dealing with and tell him or her that you will be storing them in an outdoor shed with no heat and ask them for a good straight 10 weight oil recommendation as you will not want a 10-30 crankcase oil-been there done that with muscle strains that did not heal for weeks when trying to start a log splitter when I did not have a kerosene fired space heater. I have a kerosene fired space heater that I use for everything being the JD junk and the toro snow pups and the truck when the weather gets cold in October and that really makes life easier and the engines start with much less effort with a warm oil in the crankcase. 

FYI I tried a Propane fired space heater and it did not work well unless you stored it indoors along with the propane tank and the NFPA fire code will not allow that so I returned it and bough the Kerosene fired space heater that are often referred to as a salamander heater or torpedo heater.

I just do not want you to have any problems when the wet heavy snow storms come your way this winter.


----------



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

So..I bought the 828 OXE and 1128 OE.

The powersteering on the 828 is really nice.

I may trade the 1128OE for an OXE down the line....


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Nah!!!!! UH,UH, not gonna happen. 

Forget that idea your already infected with snowbloweritus and snowblowercollectoritus now.

I would still have 4 snow pups if I had had the first two repaired and stored. They broke down in the middle of bad weather and went to the toro graveyard ;(


----------



## boobird (Jun 24, 2018)

leonz said:


> I would check with the local Toro dealer you will be dealing with and tell him or her that you will be storing them in an outdoor shed with no heat and ask them for a good straight 10 weight oil recommendation as you will not want a 10-30 crankcase oil-been there done that with muscle strains


 @leonz

When you mention a "good straight 10 weight oil" you mean *SAE 10W*?

The manual recommends SAE 5W30 or SAE 10W. How is a 5W-30 compared to a straight 10W?










Thanks for the kerosine heating tip - I actually have one and will use it to warm up the engine!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello boobird,

The SAE 5-30 is a multi viscosity oil which changes with temperature-higher temperature higher viscosity. 
ME I will not use a multi vicosity oil in my JD junk or the toro mower or my flail mower as I use the space heater on the JD junk and the snow pups and the truck to make sure they are warm before I even turn the key or start pulling the starter rope as its a night and day difference in effort and how smoothly the crankshaft spins. It saves on aggravating the bursitus too and pulling the piston up to the top of the cylinder when starting the engine(s).

Yes, the SAE10W is fine to use, it just makes engine starting a lot easier and I mean a lot easier in winter. 

Heating up the snow mule(s) outside of the shed is a good idea as the entire mule will be warmed up without needing to buy horse blankets. 

If you can spend the time to melt off the snow and ice after your done working all the better as the snow and ice in the impeller housing will have been evaporated and your shed will be drier and not have a big ice buildup from melt water coming off the snow mule(s).

As long as your dealer get the snow mule(s) ready for you the battle is more than half won. 

Do not hesitate to use some Sea Foam in your Kerosene can or pouring in a dollop of it (pour for one second)in the tank either as it will keep it stable and it will not have the chance to grow algae. 



======================================================


boobird said:


> @leonz
> 
> When you mention a "good straight 10 weight oil" you mean *SAE 10W*?
> 
> ...


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

I used 0W30 this past winter, and my old Toro, stored outside, always started with one to three pulls, with no special effort. And the old Briggs has no primer or any other special cold-weather starting provision.

That said, I'm an old fart of 68 and its easy to envision a time when pulling got painful and an electric starter wanted to be put on.

I'm sold on the 0W30.

Alan


----------

